# Running Long Jump



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. This is the funniest follow-up topic of the week for sure.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree with you. I'm not a Long Running Jumper myself - I prefer Field Jumping (can't understand why you guys like a sport where you get maybe 30 or 40 jumps a day when you could do over a hundred in half the time, but whatever turns your crank...). But it's all Track and Field - we should stick together instead of fighting among ourselves.

By the way, anybody going to the Field Jump at York County next week?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that is funny and well thought out! Lmfao


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Field is fun too Stash, once every ten years.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks for the morning smile.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Nicely played. Humour is a great tool. :wink:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

jdoupe said:


> i have a friend of mine who is really good at the running long jump. You should see him. He is just awesome at this specialty in track and field.
> 
> I myself can not do the running long jump, but i'm pretty good at the standing long jump. I just can't run fast enough or get the timing of the jump down after running. So i have just been happy participating in the standing long jump, ...until recently!
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well played sir. Lmao. As long as there are different classes of track and field, all forms should be welcome. From the guys using the moving sidewalk, to the guys with the fancy running shoes, to the guys jumping barefoot.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I remember in high school,we had the broad jump.
Those were some of the toughest track and field events back then.lol!!!


----------



## KM68 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tried the Triple jump once, but math has never been my strong suit.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

i tried the broad jump both her and i enjoyed it


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

the real question is,

do you prefer the 45 or 50y long jump?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Either one, as long as they tell me which it is. I hate having to guess.

It's even better if they mark the line where you jump from and give you a big round dot so you know where you're supposed to land.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I prefer the one that doesn't limit the speed that you fly through the air at. Even if I'm hard pressed to jump much more than 6" or so, I like to get there quick!


----------

